# Power On All Winter?



## MachiaMan (Sep 10, 2008)

I live in Minnesota and I just picked up an used refrigerator for $50! SCORE!
But my question is--- Is it safe to have the power on to the refrigerator all winter long?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't see why it'd be any less safe than any other electric appliance everyone leaves on all year round...

--Bushytails


----------



## Mr DNF (Sep 11, 2008)

Most likely never cycle on in the winter if the shop is not heated. Here in Canada we use them as mini shelters to get out of the cold...........just kidding.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 11, 2008)

You need to add a few valves to the plumbing, so you can reverse the coils like a heat pump to warm the contents when the shop is below freezing.  

--Bushytails


----------



## Neo (Sep 12, 2008)

You could just put it outside and unplug it


----------

